# I've become a weakling



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

A few years back I was playing the best golf of my life, shooting in the high 30's (on 9 holes). Then I came down with the shanks, and kind of had to re-invent my swing to fix it. Ever since then I have lost about 20-30yards distance on all of my irons. I'm not sure what I can do to fix it. I mean my swing feels good, but I'm hitting my 8-iron MAYBE 110yards, when I was around 160 with it before. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Where about's do you hit the clubface do you hit the ball?


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

*weakling*

I am hitting it pretty centered on most shots. I do think maybe I'm getting under it too much, but not sure how to keep from doing that, and NOT end up topping the ball.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

You take big divots? pointing left of the target?


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

sometimes with the divot. And haven't looked too much to know the direction of the divot.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you take the club inside to out or outside to in? Need an idea of what kind of swing you have and then have some great tips for you. Does the ball just balloon up in the air then back down again?


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm probably more of a slicer so probably outside to in swing pattern. Not too many MOON shots, they just don't seem to have any distance to them. I can get a good solid shot (or what feels solid) and I'm getting nothing on my distance.. I'm only 32yrs old as well, so it's not like I'm 60yrs old.. haha


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Wishbone I'd say right off the top of my head, that the shanks took some confidence and devil may care attitude out of your game. Of course its always possible that old age setting in . Try playing a round where you dont give a hoot what you score, and pull out all the stops...

Del


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Wishbone try this. See when you get to the top of the backswing? Watch Freddie Couples swing. Try and swing away from your body and catch it off the toe. Will give you a low draw shape. Im 15 do this and hit an 8 iron about 160yards.


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

It for sure stole all confidence I had, and I have played a round not caring what I scored... I can replicate all of this on the range too, so it's not much the score that bothers me.


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

How do you swing away from your body and still connect with the ball? I thought that the key was to always try to bring your right elbow (if you're right handed) in close to your body, is that not right?


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Your complicating it Wishbone. Swing the club away from your body. You are obviously coming across it do the opposite it sounds weird but just concentrat on swinging the club more away from your body.


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

I will try that.. so from what I've told you, what does it sound like my problem might be? (I know that is tough to answer without seeing my swing)... Here is what I think my problem is.. 1. I tend to move my hips too much in the back swing 2. I drop my shoulder, causing me to come under the ball 3. I have an outside to in swing which is why I slice the crap out of my driver. just not sure how to fix them all.. haha


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's some basic tips. 
1. Keep your knees flexed at all times during swing.
2. On the backswing try and feel as though your left shoulder travels back over your right foot.
3. Turn your left foot out towards the target (but not too much)
4. Swing the club more away from your body instead of across it.
5. *Mental Tip* 
Take as much time away from the ball as you need but when you are ready just say 1-2-3 then hit. Less time you take the better you will hit it. Have a line and when you cross it you can't think about your swing.
these should help


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you very much I will be sure to use these tips.. Anything will help at this point..


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

No problem. Let me know if these don't work I do teaching and will be teaching pro when older


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is some good advice. No one can tell you what you are doing wrong, without watching you swing a golf club. You can describe your problem, however an Internet Teaching Pro is not going to be able to fix that problem.
Go see a Teaching Pro, have him look at your swing and tell you what you are doing wrong.
Best advice you can get.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

A mate of mine, who is currently playing in the US, gave me this tip awhile back.
Stand in a doorway, with an 8iron. Place the clubhead against the corner, take a normal stance, and push your hands foward. This stresses the "impact" muscles, and a constant repition of this can create distance.


You may want to try playing "knockdown" shots from now on.
You say you get under it, so focus on a low-trajecroy, but dont change your swing. This results in a medium ball flight.


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you.. I've been conscidering that this up-coming year. I have a couple of nephews that were on their high school team and had them try to help. But I do think I will need to go to an actual golf-pro for lessons.
Thanks again


----------



## wishbone (Feb 15, 2007)

what's golfswinger, is that a book.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

wishbone said:


> A few years back I was playing the best golf of my life, shooting in the high 30's (on 9 holes). Then I came down with the shanks, and kind of had to re-invent my swing to fix it. Ever since then I have lost about 20-30yards distance on all of my irons. I'm not sure what I can do to fix it. I mean my swing feels good, but I'm hitting my 8-iron MAYBE 110yards, when I was around 160 with it before. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Dear Sir,

I do not know if your aware of the Asian Tours.
But I would like to share something which our Filipino golfer, Frankie Minoza has emerged to be number 1 in Asia (UBS Order of Merit)

From local interviews, he said that a daily routine of going to the gym, changing his swing, has helped him to moved up ahead.
Asian Tour

Mr Minoza used to win a lot of Japan PGA Tours and local tounrnaments, but slipped down. So he changed his lifestyle and developed a good work ethic, and now has been consistent in his game.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That, or at least post a vid, so we can see your swing!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

300Yards said:


> That, or at least post a vid, so we can see your swing!


Hey,
there's no video I can show you his swing. But Frankie's record speaks for itself.

He is currently number One in Asian Tour.
Asian Tour

I think its not the swing per se thats important but the Short Game, chipping & putting is what really counts.


----------



## Regatta Destin (Feb 25, 2007)

Butz said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I do not know if your aware of the Asian Tours.
> But I would like to share something which our Filipino golfer, Frankie Minoza has emerged to be number 1 in Asia (UBS Order of Merit)
> ...




Did the article get specific on what exercies he's done that have worked?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Regatta Destin said:


> Did the article get specific on what exercies he's done that have worked?


Hey,

I will update you what his Gym exercises are...

here is something what he did too..

Watching tapes of his previous triumphs in Japan, undergoing corrective laser eye surgery and wielding a new putter have helped turn Minoza's golfing fortunes around.

"Recently, I've been watching old videos of all my previous wins in Japan. I noticed that I was so relaxed on the course then and when I was at the Philippine Open, I said to myself that it should be just like the old times," said Minoza.
Asian Tour


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

*Minoza's golf regiment*

Hey,

this is the article that I mentioned earlier...
at age 47, Frankie who was on a slump overcame

Miñoza moves up in Order of Merit 

LIKE VINTAGE wine, Frankie Miñoza is living proof to the saying that old is truly gold in the world of golf. 


The Filipino legend became the third oldest winner on the Asian Tour with Sunday’s triumph in the Philippine Open and jumped into second place on the UBS Order of Merit behind new leader Liang Wen-chong of China.

At a ripe age of 47, Miñoza, who has won 14 previous titles across Asia and Japan, is showing that he’s not past his prime and is now targeting more success in this week’s Maybank Malaysian Open.

Liang replaced Malaysia’s Airil Rizman Zahari at the top of the UBS Order of Merit where his third place finish in Manila, worth ,300, propelled the rising Chinese star into the lead with a haul of ,950.

Miñoza trails closely behind with ,250 while Airil slipped down to third with ,126 following his tied 28th finish in the Philippine Open, the third leg of this season’s Asian Tour.

All eyes will certainly be on the evergreen Miñoza at Saujana Golf and Country Club after a week where he outfoxed and outlasted his younger opponents.

"I have been keeping myself fit by going to the gym almost everyday, even on weeks when there are no events," revealed Miñoza, who won his home Open as well in 1998. 

"That is the key. When you get older, you have to work out. I do a lot of running and weights. That’s how I stay in shape and I’ve been able to cope with the ever growing competitive game at my age."

An established name in Asia where he has won six times on the Japan Tour, Miñoza’s fortunes dipped in 2004 after losing his card there. He returned to Asia to reestablish himself with top-30 finishes on the UBS Order of Merit over the past two years and also regained his playing rights in Japan.

Nicknamed the "Cool Cat" by the media, Miñoza came close at last year’s season-ending Volvo Masters of Asia in Bangkok where he challenged for the title before finishing second behind Thongchai Jaidee of Thailand.

Another impressive performance came at the recent Commercialbank Qatar Masters. At five-over-par for the tournament through 27 holes, Miñoza produced an amazing recovery with five birdies over his last nine holes to make the halfway cut right on the mark when others would have simply thrown in the towel.

"I will try to play more events to strengthen my position on the UBS Order of Merit. This year, I hope to finish in the top-three and this is definitely a good start towards reaching my goal. 

"I will play in Japan as well, so it’ll be hard to win the Order of Merit here but I’ll still focus on a top three finish," he said.

Liang’s stature as a rising star continues to grow as he moved atop the ranking for the first time in his career. However, the 28-year-old still yearns for a long-awaited victory, coming so close in Manila when he led for the opening two rounds before losing out to his regular practice partner on the Japan Tour.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't follow the Asian tournaments...mind filling me in some more?


----------

